# Lowlife Automatic AK47 Seeds ???



## archangel (Apr 16, 2008)

New Exclusive Lowlife Automatic AK47 Seeds i love the idea of auto flowering but anyone tried it ??


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 16, 2008)

i thought lowlife hasn't been producing since jan


----------



## XSiL3nTX (Apr 16, 2008)

Cannabis Seeds, Lowberry, high THC Cannabis Seeds

Has way better autoflowering strains. Awesome seedbank


----------



## Purplecheeser (Apr 16, 2008)

whats autoflowering?>


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 16, 2008)

they will flower without the 12/12 lighting

they suggest you keep them at 18/6 throughout all there life


----------



## archangel (Apr 17, 2008)

Cannabis Seeds, Lowberry, high THC Cannabis Seeds

Has way better autoflowering strains. Awesome seedbank great site thank you great looking strains but i live in the states their shipping doesnt seem too stealth


----------



## Purplecheeser (Apr 17, 2008)

is their an advantage to autoflowering?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 17, 2008)

ummm i guess if you are really new to it you dont have to deal with autoflowering

i think they are just interesting more then anything

also they tend to have really really short seed to harvest times

however you can't clone from them (or its super hard)... so thats the ups and downs


----------



## GrafhJP (Apr 17, 2008)

auto flowering plants are garbage, theyre basically taking a pot plant and breeding it with a plant that doesnt get you high but flowers quickly, so inturn you get a garbage to mediocre plant which can never be cloned because it will have no potency pure garbage


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 17, 2008)

i tend to disagree with that guy, ive smoked autoflowering, while they are not as strong as a strain like white widow

but they taste fine, they got me pretty high, and they were interesting to grow... i suggest growing not the original lowryder cause they are no good, but the mixes or LR2 are fine

i say grow them for fun if youre new or interested in them... and do your own research


----------



## Purplecheeser (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh i see. 

Well why would you those seeds then, why wouldn't you just get an ordinary strain that produces dank weed? IMO that autoflowering sounds stupid, your waisting an entire grow for mediocre weed, plus when would you know to look for males?


----------



## 7evendayfall (Apr 18, 2008)

im not getting autoflowering seeds but damn everyone seems to hate these and not give em a chance

I see the points to dislike it like 
-lower yield
-no clones
-"lower potency"

but the advantages are 
-low height
-fast seed to flower times (I mean same time to finish in the time your doing 1 harvest, BUT you can also fit more of these lowryders in your growspot than normal plants)
-no cloning nessascary if you wanna sacrifice some buds to make seeds
-as for removing males it shows its sex around day 20 (give or take a couple days)


not to mention, check out the crosses available, auto ak47, auto white russian, even if that is bred with a low potency ruderalis its probably still got a bit of a kick dont ya think?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 18, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> they will flower without the 12/12 lighting
> 
> they suggest you keep them at 18/6 throughout all there life


what a waste of electricity. and the bill
thats 6 more hours of electricity being used daily..
just grow a regular strain .save electricity bills.
and get higher thc buds.
autoflowering strains are literally a waste.
i heard the high isnt even all that great either.
just mediocre
just my opinion
-jason


----------



## 7evendayfall (Apr 18, 2008)

eh to each his own

Im not against you lol, I plan on a mother adn clone sog style system but I was lookin into autoflowring at first, just to control height issues


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 18, 2008)

7evendayfall said:


> eh to each his own
> 
> Im not against you lol, I plan on a mother adn clone sog style system but I was lookin into autoflowring at first, just to control height issues


why sacrifice a good strain and excess electricity just becuase of height issues?
there are topping methods. fimming methods. and LST methods.
tie them down with strings.
u will thank me later for not growing lowryder.
anyways u cant clone lowryder from a mother
becuase of the shortest harvest time. u will get like a quarter ounce in grams a plant even if u do end up cloning it.


----------



## CannaSeur (Apr 19, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> i tend to disagree with that guy, ive smoked autoflowering, while they are not as strong as a strain like white widow
> 
> but they taste fine, they got me pretty high, and they were interesting to grow... i suggest growing not the original lowryder cause they are no good, but the mixes or LR2 are fine
> 
> i say grow them for fun if youre new or interested in them... and do your own research


I have to agree with monkeeman. Lowlife came back in stock on april14 BUT... they are goin soooo fast its not even funny. even there last batch was sold in under 1 month including all vendors. you can get them at Dope-seeds.com still right now but be quick seriously. I just ordered the auto ak47 x blueberry. I talked to the owner of dope-seeds and he had a guy email him back after buying the auto ak saying that it was just as good or comparable to the original AK. The light cycle to use for them is min. 18-6 but preferebly 20 on and 4 off is the best. no you cannot clone them but why bother if its done from seed to harvest in 2 months??? All you have to do is keep 1 male and 1 female to keep getting your own seeds so you don't have to buy again and again. they are small enough where its not a pain in the ass at all to do. 

Yes, in the beginning when autoflowering was new it was not that good but that was back in the late 90's. The main point of the ruderalis was to get the fast flowering times with your favorite strain, not to get it any stronger than it already is. I have tried and smoked the early auto flowering like the mighty mites and I admit the taste was more ruderalis so I didn't like it much but the crystals and bud formation was still nice. it looked like one of those tiny model trees for small scale size models(but not that small of course, I would say a nice 8th bud)

Auto flowering strains do not flower by light cycle changes but instead by age. Lowlife says that after day 14 or 16 it literally starts a voilent flowering frenzy. I have heard nuthing bad from lowlife, I mean of course there is always the few. but you have to ask yourself why? How did he fuck up a almost fool proof plant to say bad things??BUT, there are a few legit complaints like seeds. But, lets put it like this; Even the best breeder in the world cannot guarantee the outcome of every individual seed he/she/they produce. But that does not mean that they suck the big black one as breeders. The auto-flowering strain was not made for the cash cropper but for people with VERY limited spaces and have decent weed coming in every month.

If you want more info you can go to the dope-seeds.com site and check them out. It will give you a better idea. you can check out joint doctor,Mdanzig,lowryder and lowlife. Lowryder has also got some feminized autoflowering strains released too recently.

I'm also gonna be doin a grow log when I start them so you can look out for that in the near future or if someone is already doing it and puts one out.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 19, 2008)

im really considering that lowryder cross with somas new york city diesel


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 19, 2008)

i have LR2's and i still think they are fine

but i think they are a cross with something and im to lazy to get the package
lol


----------



## abso1utepain (Apr 19, 2008)

well for everyone against auto flowering plants. they are great for outdoor growers. your main harvest won't be ready to cut till around October. thats a long way from now esp if last years harvest is getting low. now throw your lowryders/croses outside now and mid june you have a harvest, plant a few more seeds then, and you have another harvest in august, and a few more seeds and they are ready in october. 


thats the beauty of them. for a new grower they can have 3 -4 trial runs, or MORE if they plant more seeds than just when the cut the last ones, and not have to worry about a years worth of work going to shit. i really wouldn't say auto's are all low potency either. auto white russian nock'd me on my a$$.

yes there are lower yields but if your getting atleast 3 harvests in the time of a normal plant, what do you expect.

i agree that this is not a plant for connoisseurs. but for an average "Outdoor grower" they are a nice easy carefree early harvest.

if your growing them indoors... well... i agree they arn't worth it since any plant can flower in the same time-period if your controlling the light.


----------



## Dogs of war (May 16, 2008)

I disagree to I hade ten lowryder plants last year the smoke was ok better than anyshit my dealer sells and they were simple to grow the only thing didnt like was the low yeid other than that they were fine this year iv ordered 10 ak47 auto flowering ill let you no how they grow


----------



## CannaSeur (May 17, 2008)

Lowlife came back with new stock on Apr.14 at dope-seeds.com and amoung other seed vendors.

Lowryder 1 and all early syrains of early flowering are and were no good but, lowryder 2 and all its hybrids are of excellent quality and way more potent than its predecessors.

Advantages of Auto-flowering:

Can be grown with CFL's or T5's no problems 

From seed to harvest 56-70 days.

It starts to flower by age not by light cycle so that said, it can be grown anywhere.

Vegetates in 14 days, then enters a rapid almost violent flowering frenzy.

Males show at day 17 while the females are eveident at day 21.

Grows a maximum of 2 feet.

Mixed strains are more potent

In a square 4 foot metre you can put 64 plants under a 400watt-600watt light. so 64 plants just over 1 oz. each, thats 64 oz.'s

No you cannot clone the plant but the main reason why people clone other than that you get the same genetics as the mother BUT, it saves you at least a month in the growing process/cycle.

Since the plant is so small and easily moveable and whatnot, I suggest keeping 1 male and 1 female, let them the fuck the shit out of each other and there's your next batch. There are tons of ways collecting pollen and pollenating without affecting the rest of your crop with barely any extra hassles.

Auto AK47


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 18, 2008)

honestly that doenst look like lowryder
it looks huge lol
not saying its not LOWRYDER
but just telling u how i feel


----------



## XSiL3nTX (May 19, 2008)

archangel said:


> Cannabis Seeds, Lowberry, high THC Cannabis Seeds
> 
> Has way better autoflowering strains. Awesome seedbank great site thank you great looking strains but i live in the states their shipping doesnt seem too stealth



They ship extremely stealthy to the USA. I've had them arrive 100% with their stealth shipping method.


----------



## CannaSeur (May 21, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> honestly that doenst look like lowryder
> it looks huge lol
> not saying its not LOWRYDER
> but just telling u how i feel


 no, jason its auto-AK47. Its lowryder2 and AK47 from Lowlife Hybrids. Its 2 feet.

how's everything by the way?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 21, 2008)

its great bro come check out my journal i just updated a few day ago
man that lowryder cross looks delightful man?
where can i get some seeds


----------



## XSiL3nTX (May 21, 2008)

Cannabis Seeds, Lowberry, high THC Cannabis Seeds has an autoflowering Lowryder x Blueberry x AK47 strain called: Blue Barrel AK


----------



## stevebills (May 25, 2008)

XSiL3nTX said:


> Cannabis Seeds, Lowberry, high THC Cannabis Seeds
> 
> Has way better autoflowering strains. Awesome seedbank


have you ordered from them the address is dodgy its whthenshawe a big council estate rough as foook round thsere and no paypal option its western union which dont recover lost monies bro


----------



## stevebills (May 26, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> they will flower without the 12/12 lighting
> 
> they suggest you keep them at 18/6 throughout all there life


I trying 20/4 as recommended al the way from start to finish bro will let you no how these ak47 get on when they crop


----------



## jayzero (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, here's some pics of auto ak-47. This is my first grow and I think the lowryder idea is really cool. For the time being I'm stuck in a really small flat with a couple room-mates and zero space to do any sort of serious growing. A separate veg and flower room would be totally out of the question, especially for keeping a staggered harvest going. Even if I did take a normal plant through 18/6--12/12 I'd have to start all over again from the beginning anyway since there's no way to keep a mother with space for only one light. At any rate, this is growing under my desk right now. I've got a 400W Sunmaster Super HPS plus which I'm using the whole way through on 24h just to see how it fares. 

I've started them a bit apart, but I've attached pics of the eldest, who just turned 15 days today and, as of two days ago, praise jah, showed her colours as a lovely lady 

She's branching like crazy right now and is really bushy and stout - tons of nodes with absolute minimal stretch. I can't wait to see how she'll fill out when flowering really kicks in, but it's looking like she's going to be really plump.

That said, I do agree with a lot of what's said about the autos - they're good in a very specific set of circumstances, like mine, but as soon as I move house I'll probably set up a proper room to do some real growing. Still, this has been a great introduction to growing and takes out enough of the variables that I find it's been really easy to get a handle on the basics of growing so that when I do finally set up something proper I'll have a bit of experience to be able to do it well. More news later if there's interest.


edit : put up a journal here --> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/79911-lowlife-ak47-automatic.html


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 10, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> its great bro come check out my journal i just updated a few day ago
> man that lowryder cross looks delightful man?
> where can i get some seeds


CannaSeur made a believer out of Jason! Good job man! I used to think it was a bad idea too, I figured the Ruderalis would make it taste like burnt rope and get you just as high as smoking said burnt rope. But I looked around and read and asked questions, and anyone who has ever grown them has never said much bad about them, only good. So I broke down and ordered some. I'm doing my first ever indoor grow but I have grown outdoors many times. Basically these autos are gonna allow me to have adecent quality outdoor crop even though I am getting started late because of my other growing projects.

I just started some autos about a week ago I started 2 Deisel Ryders and 2 Auto AK-47 x Auto Hindu Kush. Then I started 2 of each a week later, but one of the Deisel Ryders never germed . What I have found is that if you germ this strain for a little longer than you think you need to (which I did because of the one that never germed), you can plant them and the will break the soil by the next day. And i didn't just put like a half a millimeter of soil on them, they were a quarter inch deep and they just rocketed out of the soil after 4 or 5 days of germination. 

Anyway I want to do a little test run for a perpetual weekly harvest, so I'm gonna start some each wednesday, put them in soil each sunday, and for 2 months I'm gonna have 4 plants to harvest weekly. Seems really easy, the pictures all look good, and the shit gets good reviews from those who have smoked it so I'm trying those two strains out. I will say that while both breeds are vigorous, the actual Joint Doctor plants seem more vigorous than the lowlife. Not that the lowlifes are doing bad, but it is something I noted and felt the need to say. I'll keep you all updated


----------



## CannaSeur (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey marijuanaJoe82, I had the same problem with germinating too but, lowlife did mention that the seeds are really fresh and hard. yes you do have to germ them a bit longer but what I do is after 24hrs I use a razorblade and lightly cut where the taproot will come out and split the shell open. you have to be extremely careful when doing this because you can cut the seed in half, once the blade passes the shell its like a hot knife cutting through butter.


----------



## stevebills (Jun 16, 2008)

got some 4k47 on the grow and will let you all no waht i think


----------



## GrowinFlorida (Jun 24, 2008)

All I grow is lowryder I just ordered some auto ak-47 people that knock lowryder are crazy. I got 2 1/2 lbs from 23 . You tell me where i can get 2 1/2 lbs in 10 weeks??? I do most of my journals on marijuan passion heres a link to my last lowryder grow. you will be inpressed. Oh and that pic is deff a lowryder plant. Most yield on one of mine was 2 ozs dry heres the link to journal Lowryder#2, Master Kush X Lowryder, and DJ Short - Growing Marijuana Forum


----------



## archangel (Jun 24, 2008)

that looks great damn ........


----------



## GrowinFlorida (Jun 25, 2008)

The best way to germinate the seeds is soak in a cup of luke war water first then put in a paper towl. The soaking method is used to "Wake up The Seeds" heres a grow guide from low life
germinating lowlife seeds

here is the very first shit they say 
"If you live in a country where it is legal to germinate cannabis seeds here is some info from the lowlife team. 
These lowlife seeds are very fresh and may need soaking for 24hrs in water before attempting germination. Alternatively the 'hands on technique' may be required" Follow link to read whole guide. The site is the best site around for ordering seeds to I have always revieved my seeds with in 5 - 7 days of ordering! www.dope-seeds.com Another thig if you want to see an amazing grow of lowryder 2 check this journal out you guys will shit your pants!!!
LOWRYDER 2 Manicuring and Harvesting - Growing Marijuana Forum


----------



## Blaze happy (Jul 9, 2008)

The people knocking the autoflowering theory are pretty closed minded if they cant see the benifits...

Indoors, there mightnt be much of benifit, but the benifit to outdoor growers is massive!

Say your seeds arive, you can breed up a massive batch of seeds.

Then you plant say 8 each week, every week. In 9-10weeks its time to harvest the 1st batch, next week its time to harvest the second batch, and so on. This wont stop untill you stop planting. Weekly harvests? Yes please!

*So each and every week*, you could be harvesting say 4 female plants. And with good light and feeding you could be getting 2-5oz in total ($560-$1400 worth in my neck of the woods) *per week*....

I like the fact that theres no Massive harvest once a year, rather a continous one. its much easier to dry a few oz each week than to try dry 10lb at once, especially when you really dont have any where to dry such large quantitys except out in the bush.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 10, 2008)

I am about to harvest my Auto Hindu-Kush from lowlife.Will post pics when i harvest.
Everybody let's get Stoned.


----------



## Blaze happy (Jul 10, 2008)

Mindmelted said:


> I am about to harvest my Auto Hindu-Kush from lowlife.Will post pics when i harvest.
> Everybody let's get Stoned.


Hey man, id really appreciate it if you could, im really interested to see! Let us know in here, where to go for the pics when you do em!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 11, 2008)

Blaze happy said:


> Hey man, id really appreciate it if you could, im really interested to see! Let us know in here, where to go for the pics when you do em!


Hre are a couple of pictures.This is my first grow,no help.Not alot of info on the ahk.Used a 175w mh and then a 150w hps.Used holland secret nutes.135 cfm td-100x fan for exhaust and passive intakes.Average temp in box ran around 78 with lights and 73 with them off.A 20/4 cycle.
They are abot 12 days out.A little nute burn,but not bad for someone that was clueless.Well don't rag on me to much,i tried.


----------



## archangel (Jul 11, 2008)

they look great; looks better than my first indoor, well done


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 12, 2008)

archangel said:


> they look great; looks better than my first indoor, well done


 
Thanks archangel,
That makes me feel good that a fellow grower approves.Like i said 1st grow,no help just kind of winged it.Now that i have been jumping around on this site,my next one should be even better.Will give harvest and dry totals when done,and also how the smoke is.

Keep it real and Smoke a


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 12, 2008)

Here are a few more pics


----------



## {Kottonmouth.King} (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey man great grow btw. Just wondering how easy/hard it was to do your first grow hydro and also how far away did you keep your 150 hps from the tops of the plants? Nice buds keep the grow going.

Peace


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 12, 2008)

{Kottonmouth.King} said:


> Hey man great grow btw. Just wondering how easy/hard it was to do your first grow hydro and also how far away did you keep your 150 hps from the tops of the plants? Nice buds keep the grow going.
> 
> Peace


Thanks,I actually fond it easy.Dwc is kind of basic anyway.And the light avg. about from 10 to 4 inches away.Had a few issues early on with heat(my fault)but after that it wnet pretty good.The one thing i did learn from doing dwc is that unless you have a big container only do a couple.
Root groth was tremedous,and i actually think the bigger plant was getting most of the ferts.I had to put 1 outside.Have not checked on it for about a week,the last time i checked it was only 6 inches tall.The 2 in the pics are 11 1/2 and 12 inches tall.

Keep it Real 

Everything i say is total Bs,i suffer from mental problems!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 12, 2008)

Auto HK Flower


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 19, 2008)

9 days out folks.Will post quanity and quality of the hindu-kush.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey archangel

Just finished my auto hindu-kush grow.Here are some pics.


----------



## mtrip (Jul 28, 2008)

@Mindmelted: The auto hindu-kush are the seeds I just ordered, can you give a report on yield per plant and smoke quality? Thanks.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 28, 2008)

mtrip said:


> @Mindmelted: The auto hindu-kush are the seeds I just ordered, can you give a report on yield per plant and smoke quality? Thanks.


 
I will post a total when done.This is my first grow,so i hope i do not fuck up the drying and curing.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 29, 2008)

mtrip said:


> @Mindmelted: The auto hindu-kush are the seeds I just ordered, can you give a report on yield per plant and smoke quality? Thanks.


 
Here is a dry total.
_71.8 grams Dry
From 2 13 inch plants_

_Now going to start curing._


----------



## mtrip (Jul 29, 2008)

Damn, not bad at all. 2+oz would probably last me over a month, or like the other guy said, you could stagger it so you get a yield every week (550-600).


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 29, 2008)

mtrip said:


> Damn, not bad at all. 2+oz would probably last me over a month, or like the other guy said, you could stagger it so you get a yield every week (550-600).


 
It was kinda weird.1 plant produced 51.7 grams and the other just 20.1 grams.
I think i needed a bigger nute tank.The 1 plant was getting most of the nutes.I think,but is was my first grow.Going to do a little red ryderhood grow next with some mini-thunderfuck.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 3, 2008)

Tried the smoke last night,and well i am less than impressed.Of course this could be my fault being it was my first grow.Medium high,only lasts for about 2 hrs.Better luck next grow,i will be doing White Rhino.


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds like you harvested a bit early.. Those are the typical traits of mostly clear trichromes.. Hunt around for a nice 10-30x magnifier, when majority of crystals turn from clear to cloudy you harvest.. After that they will go amber.. You should see some amber already when its time to harvest, but the majority should be cloudy.. Premature buds tend to give an instant lift, then disappear, overdone tends to burn you out more.. Obviously the extent of the effects are strain specific..


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 22, 2008)

After curing for a couple of weeks the smoke was better.Starts off kind of enegetic,then you get some couch lock.And finally the fucking munchies set in.All around decent smoke,could have gone a week longer though.


----------



## baja (Jan 5, 2009)

No bro, you need mor Light, im see you have 150W HPS so i have 600W and how bigger your Watts so bigger the buds but you need greatets natriums, im dont use hydro is to chemical stuff and smoker report is very different in soil, so im use soil and hydro bud hydro for special hybrids. 

Im give you Pick, use for next gorw coco and BioBizz-Bloom and BioBizz TopMax offcorse use super Vit for more Vitamins and you will have great stuff...

Peacee


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.About 2 weeks away from a snow white harvest from Nirvana.Bought 5 fem seeds and all 5 where females.No hermies,ran out of room,so 3 went to a friend in the sticks and 2 i kept.Made a mommy to keep the srain around.It looks really good.Will post some pictures soon.

Cheers


----------



## born2killspam (Jan 5, 2009)

> No bro, you need mor Light, im see you have 150W HPS so i have 600W and how bigger your Watts so bigger the buds but you need greatets natriums, im dont use hydro is to chemical stuff and smoker report is very different in soil, so im use soil and hydro bud hydro for special hybrids.
> 
> Im give you Pick, use for next gorw coco and BioBizz-Bloom and BioBizz TopMax offcorse use super Vit for more Vitamins and you will have great stuff...


----------



## closetglow (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok so for the Autow lowlife AK47 what is the minimal final height?


----------



## grassified (Jan 25, 2009)

About 1 foot or so, depending on the pheno, apparently there is a short one that stays under about 12", and then there is a slightly taller pheno, probably goes up to around 18" or so.


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 18, 2009)

I had one at about 24 inches.


----------



## cheddarchops (Feb 26, 2009)

if your really still against autoflowering strains after that have a look in the grow journal section > this is an amazing journal of the lowlife ak 47 auto flowering strain https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/130522-seed-weed-auto-ak47-17.html
you can get good results providing you know what your doing


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey guys here is a link for a site i found to get 4 gallon square buckets w/lids
http://www.agrisupply.com/product.as...cd2=1236203702


----------



## born2killspam (Mar 4, 2009)

I get buckets when I walk my dog on garbage night.. 4USGal square ones are pretty common.. I think they're kitty litter pails..


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 4, 2009)

Not that common done here in florida.


----------



## green livin (Mar 6, 2009)

ok seriusly i have a buddy that has been growing autoflowering plants doe no body realize that more light time means denser buds and more potency i just started sum they are the healthyest plants ive ever grown i think lots off people are intimidated ijust want it to be known that you can get very good bud from Autos it all depends on you the grower.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 6, 2009)

green livin said:


> ok seriusly i have a buddy that has been growing autoflowering plants doe no body realize that more light time means denser buds and more potency i just started sum they are the healthyest plants ive ever grown i think lots off people are intimidated ijust want it to be known that you can get very good bud from Autos it all depends on you the grower.


Let's see,I grew 2 auto Hindu-Kush got a little over 2 ounces from 2 14 inch plants.
Just got done with 2 snow white plants that where 2 1/2 feet tall and gave me 61/2 ounces.I wonder which most people would pick.


----------



## green livin (Mar 6, 2009)

i have auto white widows wish me luck


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 6, 2009)

green livin said:


> i have auto white widows wish me luck


I hope you have very good luck.
Keep growing


----------



## green livin (Mar 6, 2009)

i have a question will it hert my autos if swich from my cfls to my hps every night for a few hours during the daylight schedule.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 6, 2009)

I would not think so.But why would you want to do that.


----------



## REFRIGINATOR (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's a lowlife automatic AK47 plant that's got one week to go. You can see some other pictures in my gallery.


----------



## Madboy (Mar 26, 2010)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> what a waste of electricity. and the bill
> thats 6 more hours of electricity being used daily..
> just grow a regular strain .save electricity bills.
> and get higher thc buds.
> ...



Me and mypops grew lowryder #2's all last year

They are not for indoors (on expensive lights anyway) they actually recommend 20 hours of light now, so, for the much lower yield it is not worth the expense, but outdoors they are good, but again with sunlight (I live in a place that gets little) your yield is lower again. I seeded the whole of the crop (thinking I would get 15/20 seeds a plant) I had, I think, 6 females so just left em all in together, ended up with roughly 1000 seeds, 10 bags with about 100 in each (no joke) still have a bag of about 300 left!

yes, it was interesting and they are cute and fun to grow but do it outdoors or under cheap lighting  but I won't be doing em indoors again, I want to find an empty field and plant all the seeds and leave em to go to work and come back every 2 months and pick up the goodness

Something I have only just found out though is you should pot em in big pots early (this may have been a part of our problem) also I was not selective in who shagged who, so this most likely did not help

if anyone wants any more info let me know


----------



## Madboy (Mar 26, 2010)

green livin said:


> i have a question will it hert my autos if swich from my cfls to my hps every night for a few hours during the daylight schedule.



will not hurt at all, will improve em, actually use that to give them 24hours of light and see


----------



## Madboy (Mar 26, 2010)

Mindmelted said:


> Here is a dry total.
> _71.8 grams Dry
> From 2 13 inch plants_
> 
> _Now going to start curing._



Thats nice man, I never got anything like that from the #2's, mmmm with more light you'd be rockin dude, the extra hours is a killer though


----------



## teppy1954 (Mar 7, 2011)

I grew four plants : Lowlife's Auto AK 47 using an "Aerogarden" that I used to use for cherry tomatoes. My yield was fairly impressive given that these damn things were grown on my kitchen counter. Each plant yielded nearly an ounce.

I then passed out several joints at a party. The reaction was more than impressive. Most people who are regular smokers, not just one a week or month thought that it was real kick-ass AK. I then gave an oz to a friend in the latter stages of MS. She gets government grown (I've tried it-NOT impressed). This AK stepped on the pain and the neuropathy. She actually had a good hour or so. Needless to say, this is one of the best experiences I have had with a grow. Effortless and fruitful.


----------



## doring (Aug 17, 2011)

from where you have that seeds ak47?  where do you found?


----------



## doring (Aug 17, 2011)

teppy1954 said:


> I grew four plants : Lowlife's Auto AK 47 using an "Aerogarden" that I used to use for cherry tomatoes. My yield was fairly impressive given that these damn things were grown on my kitchen counter. Each plant yielded nearly an ounce.
> 
> I then passed out several joints at a party. The reaction was more than impressive. Most people who are regular smokers, not just one a week or month thought that it was real kick-ass AK. I then gave an oz to a friend in the latter stages of MS. She gets government grown (I've tried it-NOT impressed). This AK stepped on the pain and the neuropathy. She actually had a good hour or so. Needless to say, this is one of the best experiences I have had with a grow. Effortless and fruitful.



from where you have that seeds ak47? where do you found?


----------

